# The street views Google wasn't expecting you to see – in pictures



## Meanderer (May 18, 2014)

Artist Jon Rafman's photo project The Nine Eyes of Google Street View, named after the nine lenses mounted on a Google Street View car, collects the strange and beautiful images they capture by accident from around the world

http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/gallery/2012/feb/20/google-street-view-nine-eyes-in-pictures


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2014)

Now the guy from Ireland in #16 has the right idea for those invasive google spy cameras .  :kissmy:


----------



## That Guy (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (May 18, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2014)

I see a bad moon risin'


----------

